# Auschwitz



## inneist (Jun 30, 2008)

Just near the entrance to the crematorium, outside.


----------



## boogaguy (Jun 30, 2008)

This is irritating....
You say *Auschwitz* and we get a cat picture! This could be anywhere in the world....

Maybe the cats name is *Auschwitz* ??? !!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2008)

It is a good picture, however as boogaguy said, there's no real connection with Auschwitz...


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jun 30, 2008)

Id like to reconsider the notion that theres no connection. Well its not OBVIOUS but there IS a grated window to the left side which kind of gives it an 'Auschwitzy feel... but other then that little piece there ill have to agree and say there aint much here.


----------



## Montana (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel the same.  Read the title and opened the thread hoping for a realy dramatic image of a very sensitive subject and there is a kitty....I guess I can see the irony in it if thats what you were going for.

Derrick


----------



## silversprej (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel quite the opposite: I was expecting a dramatic scene in a traditional manner, but there was this innocent cat looking at me. Like the rain after the storm.. 

I totally love this shot. For me, it was far more emotionally real than the expected clichee.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 30, 2008)

Great shot.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it's an interesting picture- Sorta a couple of things like there's still life (the cat) in a place that is remembered for death (the crematorium), or beauty/good in a place of evil/sadness...


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 30, 2008)

I think this photo shows how time can heal to a point.  It was a place of death 65 years ago, and now, cats roam around.  It reminds me of how they say the steps of Nuremberg, where Hitler gave his speeches, now many days have skateboarders doing tricks on them.

I like the shot, tsienni.  But I would also like to see more.  Such a place would make for some uncomfortably powerful shots.


----------



## Bryant (Jun 30, 2008)

Great picture, although I'd like to hear the backstory to the Auschwitz connection from the author. I was there a couple years back and it was totally photogenic looking back, wasn't into photography then . I'd like to know what he thought of it, if he truly took this there.


----------



## danir (Jul 2, 2008)

Great shot


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jul 2, 2008)

This is one I have to take time to consider. But that is the point!
Too make the viewer think about the image and to try to come to some conclusion about the subject. In that light, I think the picture works and is tech. great. Some context would be the icing, but the image stands alone. JMHO 
Judge SHarpe


----------



## inneist (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, thanks so much for your kindly providing me with your reactions and thoughts. In all honesty I must say this shot was the exact moment when I finally awoke from feeling a little deja vu probably due to my earlier visits to mueums such as Yad Vashem and Jüdisches Museum Berlin. In hindsight I think it's good I have been here. Not exactly what I expected at the beginning, but the impressions are more athentic, I have to say. 

If you are interested, several more of my photos from the same trip:

http://www.pbase.com/tsienni/auschwitz

Thanks.


----------

